# [SOLVED] Gateway NV5378U Network Controller Driver



## Guitah (Aug 10, 2010)

Okay, I recently did a system default restore cause of a virus that affected my computer couldn't get rid of it so thought hey system default ftw. The System default went fine and dandy, the gateway drivers for everything else is included in their recovery process but the Network Controller isn't

This is what I got from troubleshooting my laptop and it said the network controller driver was missing.

Network Controller 
ID: PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_002A&SUBSYS_309D185F&REV_01\4&47A5367&0&0030 

That's the ID For it I've looked around but can't find it help please

Note : I can't use the internet on it LAN or Wireless without it so A Driver Detective Is Pretty much useless seeing how most of them require Internet


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Gateway NV5378U Network Controller Driver*

Try the driver below

Atheros Wireless LAN Driver


----------



## Guitah (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Gateway NV5378U Network Controller Driver*

These are all for Windows XP , my laptop runs on Windows 7 and it needs a network controller it has the Wireless/Lan Drivers but without a network controller driver it cant run internet

Would the Bios for the overall model happen to have the network controller

http://support.gateway.com/support/drivers/getFile.asp?id=24312&uid=27788600


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Gateway NV5378U Network Controller Driver*

No..the file that you linked is just a BIOS update.

Check the Gateway site under Windows 7.

Gateway MV53 Series Drivers


----------



## Guitah (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: Gateway NV5378U Network Controller Driver*

It's resolved now I uninstalled the network controller that was causing the trouble shooter and making the lan/wireless drivers not work and as soon as it uninstalled it fixed my problems ty.


----------



## Snypa (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Gateway NV5378U Network Controller Driver*

Hey Guitah, can you help me out here. I just purchased the exact same computer as you, and already i cant connect to my own wireless network. It connects sometimes, but keeps on dropping me. Would appreciate any help guys.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Gateway NV5378U Network Controller Driver*

Hello and Welcome to TSF Snypa,

You need to start own thread in Networking forum.
This one has already been solved.


----------

